
Geopastebin - webology
http://geopastebin.com/
======
bdfh42
What? Why? Not a lot of clues on the landing page.

~~~
mcroydon
<http://geopastebin.com/about/> might be helpful. It's designed for sharing
pastes of text-based geographic formats such as GeoJSON, WKT, etc.

